# Cracked Infinito CV - Back to Italy?



## geordiepaul (Jun 12, 2017)

So a couple of weeks ago I found a crack in my Infinito CV frameset while wiping it down with a cloth. I don't recall anything happening while riding. Summer only bike and aside from the crack there isn't a mark on it.

Only other thing of note is that bike/frame has had a creak from new that neither I nor the dealer has been able to track down.

After a week or so dealing with Bianchi UK I'm told the frame has headed of to Italy for inspection....

Any ideas what I can expect? A long drawn out process? It is the summer and I could do with the bike back on the rode.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Never seen that much damage without a crash. Are you sure you didn't run over something, throwing the object up into your downtube?


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I started to deal with my warranty issue here in the USA in November of last year. Still not back to me yet. Best of luck with yours; my guess is they will claim crash/abuse and offer you a crash replacement price on a new frame. Also, The tube she in your picture does not look like an infinito cv.


----------



## geordiepaul (Jun 12, 2017)

It's definately a CV. The crack is on the seat tube.

I don't remember anything hitting the frame. There is no impact damage, it's a fairly clean crack, no paint chips in the area etc. It's not a place on the frame that would be susceptible to stone strikes. Side of seat tube an inch or two above the front mech.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

geordiepaul said:


> It's definately a CV. The crack is on the seat tube.
> 
> I don't remember anything hitting the frame. There is no impact damage, it's a fairly clean crack, no paint chips in the area etc. It's not a place on the frame that would be susceptible to stone strikes. Side of seat tube an inch or two above the front mech.


I can see it now, I was looking at it as if it were the downtime. I sure hope they take care of you and not try to claim a slipped seat-post or something. I also hope they move quickly for you before the August holidays. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

